# Man dead after mob of 'angry males' swarms paramedics



## Disir

A 25-year-old man has died after paramedics say an angry crowd prevented them from treating him in Sydney’s south.

Paramedics were called to Iris Avenue in Riverwood where the 25-year-old was suspected of having suffered an overdose on Sunday morning.

Five paramedics attended the scene but were not able to treat the man, who they said was in cardiac arrest.

According to the Australian Paramedics Association, relatives of the man became “irate” and a crowd of “angry males” attempted to intervene, blocking those trying to administer treatment.

Paramedics called for police to attend at about 7.45am, but the man was dead by the time they arrived.


“We had the outrageous situation where a violent mob demanded paramedics hand over a defibrillator and drugs, saying they would treat the patient,” said APA secretary Steve Pearce.
Man dead after mob of 'angry males' swarms paramedics

70 relatives show up to take drugs and a defibrillator away from the paramedics but.........none were there to take the drugs out of the 25 year old's hands?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Were they Muslims? Hmm?


----------



## Disir

Marion Morrison said:


> Were they Muslims? Hmm?



Just Australians AFAIK


----------



## Unkotare

Cause of Death: Stupid


----------



## saveliberty

Googling CPR is not a life saving method.


----------



## pismoe

might have been 'africans' .   I'll get the link if i can but according to an article i read 'african' yout were going crazy a week or so ago .  Didn't say'black' , didn't say 'native or aborigine' , article said 'african' .  ---   'African gangs' debate polarises Australia  ---   and now the info says  'australian - african'   or maybe 'african-australian'.   Pretty funny .  -----------------   and this is not the same article i first talked about .


----------



## Marion Morrison

pismoe said:


> might have been 'africans' .   I'll get the link if i can but according to an article i read 'african' yout were going crazy a week or so ago .  Didn't say'black' , didn't say 'native or aborigine' , article said 'african' .  ---   'African gangs' debate polarises Australia  ---   and now the info says  'australian - african'   or maybe 'african-australian'.   Pretty funny .  -----------------   and this is not the same article i first talked about .



What, they imported Somalians? Who's left in Somalia?

100K in Minnesota.


----------



## pismoe

and more info , i post it because at end of article it says that attacks on AMBOS [ambulances i suppose]   happen all the time .  ---   Sydney man dead after 'angry mob' attacks ambos  ---


----------



## pismoe

more info , this link might be the link i was talking about at first ---  Nocookies  ---   59 year old ladies home ransacked bu 'african' youts , read all about it  eh .     And yeah , if 'somali' then the guess by me is 'african muslims' .   Sorry , linkee no workee but Will try again .


----------



## pismoe

here is similar info / article as 'african' thugs break into 59 year old womans home in home invasion .  ---  African gang goes on wild Melbourne crime rampage | Daily Mail Online  ---   its funny , how many years ago was it that 'aussies' had their Guns destroyed by 'aussie' government ??


----------



## MaryL

Some ill defined group ,may or may not have done bad things,hard to say. But if they weren't white, it wouldn't be so ambiguous. Racism as a touchstone, always  seems some kind moralist one way street.


----------



## pismoe

ill defined , how so , info calls them 'african' thugs .   Whats ill defined about that Mary  ??    ---   African gang goes on wild Melbourne crime rampage | Daily Mail Online   ---   yeah , what ill defined about the description in the link or in the article Mary ??


----------



## pismoe

oh , maybe you are talking about the OP where wussy authorities won't describe the group of 70 or 80 that attacked the ambulance eh Mary ??


----------



## Gravy And Mash

pismoe said:


> oh , maybe you are talking about the OP where wussy authorities won't describe the group of 70 or 80 that attacked the ambulance eh Mary ??



Wouldn't matter if they did, most australians are blind or just plain in denial about the sort of things that happen here.


----------



## fncceo

Marion Morrison said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> might have been 'africans' .   I'll get the link if i can but according to an article i read 'african' yout were going crazy a week or so ago .  Didn't say'black' , didn't say 'native or aborigine' , article said 'african' .  ---   'African gangs' debate polarises Australia  ---   and now the info says  'australian - african'   or maybe 'african-australian'.   Pretty funny .  -----------------   and this is not the same article i first talked about .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, they imported Somalians? Who's left in Somalia?
> 
> 100K in Minnesota.
Click to expand...


The largest influx of immigrants into Australia has recently been Sudanese.


----------



## fncceo

pismoe said:


> here is similar info / article as 'african' thugs break into 59 year old womans home in home invasion .  ---  African gang goes on wild Melbourne crime rampage | Daily Mail Online  ---   its funny , how many years ago was it that 'aussies' had their Guns destroyed by 'aussie' government ??



I have friends in the Victoria Police.  They tell me that the bail laws have recently been changed that 'home invasions' -- i.e., an aggravated burglary with three or more participants, will almost never get bail.  Same for car-jackings.

NOTE: In Australia, almost no one gets a surety bail ... they just get told their court date to appear and let free.  No bond.

The home invasions were getting out of hand because new cars are so difficult to hotwire, they just got kids (literally a gang of kids) to break into a home, take the keys, rough up the residents, and steal the car and whatever else they could carry, for the actual car thieves.

They used kids because they go to children's court in Victoria which is notoriously lax on youth offenders.  Knowing that if the kids weren't facing any hard time they wouldn't roll on they people who sent them.

Nowadays, they're talking about deporting immigrant youth offenders who are caught doing violent crimes, but ... as far as I know ... it's never been done.


----------



## Darkwind

fncceo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is similar info / article as 'african' thugs break into 59 year old womans home in home invasion .  ---  African gang goes on wild Melbourne crime rampage | Daily Mail Online  ---   its funny , how many years ago was it that 'aussies' had their Guns destroyed by 'aussie' government ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends in the Victoria Police.  They tell me that the bail laws have recently been changed that 'home invasions' -- i.e., an aggravated burglary with three or more participants, will almost never get bail.  Same for car-jackings.
> 
> NOTE: In Australia, almost no one gets a surety bail ... they just get told their court date to appear and let free.  No bond.
> 
> The home invasions were getting out of hand because new cars are so difficult to hotwire, they just got kids (literally a gang of kids) to break into a home, take the keys, rough up the residents, and steal the car and whatever else they could carry, for the actual car thieves.
> 
> They used kids because they go to children's court in Victoria which is notoriously lax on youth offenders.  Knowing that if the kids weren't facing any hard time they wouldn't roll on they people who sent them.
> 
> Nowadays, they're talking about deporting immigrant youth offenders who are caught doing violent crimes, but ... as far as I know ... it's never been done.
Click to expand...

Looks like the gun confiscation laws paid off well for the criminals.


----------



## pismoe

Gravy And Mash said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh , maybe you are talking about the OP where wussy authorities won't describe the group of 70 or 80 that attacked the ambulance eh Mary ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter if they did, most australians are blind or just plain in denial about the sort of things that happen here.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  its interesting to me because i expect it but i really like when taxpayer paid servants cover things up as they collect their pay checks .   They cover up in 'europe' and the USA and in 'australia' as it is THEY the Government that imports the problem for the taxpaying 'aussies' .  -----  Who lives in the 'bankston'or is it the 'bankstown'  area of of 'melbourne'  if you know   GMash .


----------



## fncceo

pismoe said:


> Gravy And Mash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh , maybe you are talking about the OP where wussy authorities won't describe the group of 70 or 80 that attacked the ambulance eh Mary ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter if they did, most australians are blind or just plain in denial about the sort of things that happen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  its interesting to me because i expect it but i really like when taxpayer paid servants cover things up as they collect their pay checks .   They cover up in 'europe' and the USA and in 'australia' as it is THEY that import the problem for the taxpaying 'aussies' .  -----  Who lives in the 'bankston'or is it the 'bankstown'  area of of 'melbourne'  if you know   GMash .
Click to expand...


Bankstown is in NSW (Southwest of Sydney) and has a large Lebanese population.  About 20% Muslim.

Melbourne has a very similar suburb called Broadmeadows.


----------



## pismoe

thanks , i had heard that the area , think its Bankstown - [Sydney,eh , thank you] - was high 'muslim' content .    If i read right , it is Banktown where 'ambos' , ambulances i assume are attacked and detained by residents .     I am just putting info together concerning the foreign to me country of Australia  Fnecco .


----------



## fncceo

pismoe said:


> thanks , i had heard that the area , think its Bankstown - [Sydney,eh , thank you] - was high 'muslim' content .    If i read right , it is Banktown where 'ambos' , ambulances i assume are attacked and detained by residents .     I am just putting info together concerning the foreign to me country of Australia  Fnecco .



I went to High School in Australia a long time ago.  I still have friends there and go back every so often.


----------

